# Ni = curious? Fe = charismatic? Matching cognitive functions and character traits



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I do however think that "*deconstruction*" is the most apt that I know of anyway, that can be applied to Ti and is true in any instance of Ti being expressed.


It is very apt.


----------



## Call me Lal (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like we all agree on Ti. (analyse actually means 'deconstruct' looking at its latin origin)

The opposite would be synthesize (= combine parts into a more complex thing). What function is that? Ne?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Call me Lal said:


> Looks like we all agree on Ti. (analyse actually means 'deconstruct' looking at its latin origin)
> 
> The opposite would be synthesize (= combine parts into a more complex thing). What function is that? Ne?


Ne would do, yes


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

februarystars said:


> Ni = all seeing/ insightful
> Ne = creative
> Si = simplistic (in a positive sense)
> Se = hedonistic
> ...


What woman is going to be comfortable with "hedonistic" as their dominant function? Rude much?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> Ne would do, yes


Seems more like deductive reasoning. I relate to having a synthetic mental process.


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

Ne- Divergent thinking- expanding on ideas and possibilities/ Seeing patterns in the external world
Ni- Seeing patterns in your internal world/ breaking down possibilities to see which is correct
Se- Perceiving all aspects of the external world objectively
Si- Perceiving all aspects of the external world as it relates to your internal world and past
Te- Organizing the external world 
Ti- Organizing your internal world by filtering out logical inconsistencies
Fe- Making decisions based on an objective code of ethics
Fi- Making decisions based on subjective feelings or values


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

monemi said:


> What woman is going to be comfortable with "hedonistic" as their dominant function? Rude much?


I probably would, but then I'm even not a Se-dom. >_>


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

> Example: Someone unassertive has got low Se. That would make her/him a candidate for INTJ or INFJ.


And why is Se automatically synonymous with assertiveness? I typically thought that was reserved for Fe/Te dom/aux types because the extroversion of a judging function usually expresses what is methods one uses to get what one wants through emotional/logical force. I thought Se suggested that deals largely with concrete affairs, such as the literal, concrete, outside world of objects and people. It means that a person (if in the dominant position of their functional stack) that is highly attuned to the outer world they share with others, rather than their inner perception of the world, objects, and people.

I also think that INTJ/INFJ's are less interested in the hum-drum bs of dealing with people, their personal drama/hysterics, and those invested in proving to each other who the 'Alphas' are...when you have the ability to consider the world and see the big picture, it kind of makes you the alpha by default because you're the only one not engaged/interested in the pissing contest lol. An alpha male/female realizes when their wasting time picking bones with others, when they can clearly just take the high road above the bs, and get to the goal...game over.



> Ni - new points of view: curious
> Ne - new possiblities: creative


Can't argue with either, though Ne I'm not so sure....extroverted intuition usually asks the 'what if?' questions: the ones that we pose plausible questions about the environment around us for possible future synthesis and theoretical applications....i.e. how the toilet paper roll becomes a bong with the right perspective/look you take on it. lol Ni means you're probably the quintessential neophile, which is one who can't stand repetitious, repetitive, or hum-drum work or activities. Ni brings a person an intense drive to go where they've never gone before, and to expand their personal horizons.



> Si - best practice: practical
> Se - just do it: assertive


Hmmm....Si I always thought was amazingly nostalgic, cliche', tried-and-true...I mean there's nothing like using past narratives and musty old strategies to lead one to victory...I think Si just functions as a means to internalize the environment and add a touch of preference to it; it makes one aware of past actions, events, and practices that worked and remain useful...i.e. 'common sense'...Se is just impulsive rather than assertive; when you don't think things through, it's easy to think with anything but a head; it makes a person that is focused on the outer, literal world, and there's generally a yearning for new experiences which I think goes nicely with Ni-doms...it almost gives an irrepressible urge/energy to attempt what's never been done before, regardless of who thinks otherwise...it's sort of the spark that fuels one to act on their Ni, in the case of Ni-doms I think.



> Ti - analyse: deliberate
> Te - order: organized


Can't argue here. Though, if a person is quite Te oriented, couldn't one's interest in logic, and efficiency give them an equally analytical nature? Some form of analysis would be needed to get the most out of your environment, and to know what takes priority and will yield best/most desired results. This would make a person conservative with energy expenditure, and focus on best how to utilize their thoughts/ideas to save that energy for times when they'll need it.



> Fi - value: caring
> Fe - status: charismatic


Fi...I can say that value pretty much sums it up; I thought it was just someone's subjective rending of right and wrong; the internal conscience of the person. To that end, I thought it was about personal preferences as well. Fe could be seen as charismatic, but I think one should also say that it's not so much status-awareness (at least not when combined with the dom-function of Ni but with Si it can be) as it is 'empathic/emotional atunement'. One if expressing social values and norms to get along with others and maintain the peace, but if one had successfully mastered this you could very well become popular and have a fairly large fan-following I suppose.



> Low Ni: ???
> Low Ne: uninspired


I would think that Low Ni would make one uninspired, uncreative, kinduva 'dullard', and create average to low cognitive ability; Ni allows us to use our cognition to synthesize sensory/abstract data in a wholistic way to create a/series of 'blended thought(s)' or to see multiple perspectives to a situation: for instance, seeing a girl frequently wearing the color red, one could deduce that red could be her favorite color, the shirt was special to her (given to her by a relative) or she may have an aggressive, social, outgoing temperament. either way Ni suggests that we are in the presence of a symbol that has a meaning, or multiple meanings depending upon the context in which this symbol arises.

Low Ne, would mean the same thing essentially, but more specifically, it would probably mean that you are bad at noticing patterns in the external world around you because you can only see one thing at a time, which means it would be easy for someone to obscure things from you, manipulate you, or you would miss out on potential opportunities because you didn't see how things we're 'panning out'. Let's just say you don't pay attention to how things are 'adding up' around you...the guy/girl whose found laundry that wasn't their's in their home, or finding that your bf/gf is staying away from home much longer than usual...these are the tangible signs that tell us 'Houston, we've got a _*FAT-ASS PROBLEM....*_and not the good kind either...lol



> Low Si: unskilled
> Low Se: unassertive


If you consider Si as being somehow synonymous with pragmatism than I suppose you could say this would mean one is 'unskilled'...but largely I think this would mean you are more 'radical' and less procedural, and probably bad at following directions. I know I am. You probably won't be very sympathetic either because Si-doms tend to use the past as dictators of what is either likely to come, or what should remain in use. I don't see how in this case, that it would imply that you are 'unskilled' I'd like to understand how that conclusion was drawn.

Low Se, simply means you're probably 'detached' from the current, external reality/moment. More introspective, self-involved in your own thoughts, but not necessarily unassertive. A person who is poor in the ability to experience their 'self' wouldn't know _what _to stand for, or when to strike, and thus would take any opportunity to do so. Low Se would also more likely suggest a low interest in experiences outside of ones routine; you'd be highly routinized, and be a neophobe. It'd make you want to impose boundaries to compensate for a fear of new experiences.



> Low Ti: blindfold
> Low Te: chaotic


Hmmm....Low Ti would mean poor ability to assess, and internally organize data based on categories of relevance, and priority, or to managing/holding your thoughts internally without having to interrupt someone when speaking; it means you're not much for thinking/deliberating or reasoning/logic. This would mean you would not be good at breaking things down to a finer level cognitively, and would be content with only what lies on the surface.

Low Te would most likely mean, disorganized, irrational, and unable to make a logical argument/statement based on the facts presented. You'd be prone to making errors of judgement, misrepresenting facts, and making things up. Not very useful in professions that rely on the facts to be accurately delivered.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

monemi said:


> What woman is going to be comfortable with "hedonistic" as their dominant function? Rude much?


Hedonistic = pleasure/thrill seeking, enjoys the finer things in life etc. 

Dictionary definition: 


*noun**1.*the doctrine that pleasure or happiness is the highest good.

*2.*devotion to pleasure as a way of life_


_It's not necessarily sexual if that's why the word was somehow perceived as rude. Since it was posted by an auxiliary Se user it certainly wasn't meant as a derogatory comment. If you check the definition of the word that's pretty clear. To me it doesn't sound like a bad thing


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

februarystars said:


> Hedonistic = pleasure/thrill seeking, enjoys the finer things in life etc.
> 
> Dictionary definition:
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of the dictionary meaning, however, in common language usage it most definitely carries sexual connotations. It also limits Se to pleasure seeking.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

*@monemi *Well that's subjective, it doesn't have that connotation where I am from. The dictionary definition is how I meant it. Therefore I fail to see how the conclusion that it is rude can be made, especially without seeking further clarification first. 

I'm also unclear as to why 'a woman' in particular would be more uncomfortable with that definition of Se than a man. 

Fair enough it does limit Se to pleasure seeking. I was merely having a go (for fun) at describing one of the functions in one word, not an easy task. If you disagree with the word choice fair enough. But it is not rude.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Call me Lal said:


> Looks like we all agree on Ti. (analyse actually means 'deconstruct' looking at its latin origin)
> 
> The opposite would be synthesize (= combine parts into a more complex thing). What function is that? Ne?


Both Fi and Ti analyze, Fi for ethical understanding and Ti for logical understanding.
Both Fe and Te synthesize. Fe constructs human systems and Te constructs technical systems.
Ni, Ne, Si, and Se cannot make or take apart anything. They are irrational; they do not use cognitive thought. They are called perception functions for a reason; they may compare, they may observe, they may gather, but they do not do anything to the information. They just focus on particular aspects of the current environment: Se sees what it is, Ne sees what it might be, Ni sees what it is in relation to my concept of life, and Si sees what it is in relation to what I've experienced. Even the Pi functions take the information as is, albeit through a subjective filter.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

februarystars said:


> *@monemi *Well that's subjective, it doesn't have that connotation where I am from. The dictionary definition is how I meant it. Therefore I fail to see how the conclusion that it is rude can be made, especially without seeking further clarification first.
> 
> I'm also unclear as to why 'a woman' in particular would be more uncomfortable with that definition of Se than a man.
> 
> Fair enough it does limit Se to pleasure seeking. I was merely having a go (for fun) at describing one of the functions in one word, not an easy task. If you disagree with the word choice fair enough. But it is not rude.


I've seen enough reactions from multiple religions to the word hedonism to know just how negatively people react to it. With most of the planet being theists, this is not a good choice of word. Fair enough, you gave it a go.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Both Fi and Ti analyze, Fi for ethical understanding and Ti for logical understanding.
> Both Fe and Te synthesize. Fe constructs human systems and Te constructs technical systems.
> Ni, Ne, Si, and Se cannot make or take apart anything. They are irrational; they do not use cognitive thought. They are called perception functions for a reason; they may compare, they may observe, they may gather, but they do not do anything to the information. They just focus on particular aspects of the current environment: Se sees what it is, Ne sees what it might be, Ni sees what it is in relation to my concept of life, and Si sees what it is in relation to what I've experienced. Even the Pi functions take the information as is, albeit through a subjective filter.


Er, my terminology was off. Perception functions do not use rational thought.


----------



## Call me Lal (Mar 19, 2014)

@EthereaEthos: That's the most consistent explanation of the functions that I've read until now. Thank you very much!
_____________________________________________________________________________

Okay, let's risk a general description:

Our brain gathers and evaluates information within a context.

The gathered information can be abstract (N) or practical (S)
The evaluation can be true/false (T) or good/bad (F).
The context can be oneself (introverted) or the world (extraverted)
 _____________________________________________________________________________

I hope, it's not too formulistic. Let's apply this summary to real life and update the list:

Ni - personal strategy (life concept): consistent
Ne - world strategy (possibilites): innovative
Si - personal tactics (action): resolute
Se - world tactics (events): adventurous

Ti - personal logic: deliberate
Te - applied logic: organized
Fi - personal ethics: moral
Fe - applied ethics: caring


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Call me Lal said:


> @EthereaEthos: That's the most consistent explanation of the functions that I've read until now. Thank you very much!
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Okay, let's risk a general description:
> ...


I'd say Te is more deliberate than Ti, in the sense of the word. I'd go with:
Ti - Inquiring
Te - decisive
Fi - moral
Fe - proper

As for the perceiving functions, I couldn't tell you. I'm not very well versed on their inner workings.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Call me Lal said:


> @EthereaEthos: That's the most consistent explanation of the functions that I've read until now. Thank you very much!
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Okay, let's risk a general description:
> ...


After some contemplation:

Si - compares current details to past experience: habitual or consistent
Se - takes in all details of the current environment without bias: observant or equitable
Ni - compares current trends to past experience: assuming or predicting
Ne - takes in all trends of the current environment without bias: guessing or brainstorming


----------

